# Lynx Offers



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey there people, just thought we could have a thread on what offers there are on Lynx body sprays all types

Anywhere you know of really, superdrug, wilkinson, tesco, boots etc..

cheers, all


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lynx is sh!te mate, it makes me itch like f u c k.


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Lynx is sh!te mate, it makes me itch like f u c k.


Nidge ive had a itch problem for ages,might be lynx with me to,never thought of it being the cause but going to fxck it off now,what did you change to??????


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

denholm blue said:


> Nidge ive had a itch problem for ages,might be lynx with me to,never thought of it being the cause but going to fxck it off now,what did you change to??????


Sex Panther.

It's illegal in 9 countries and made with bits of real Panther so you know it's good.

Also, studies show that 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I find lynx irritating too so use the new Dove for men stuff, the blue one and deffo does the job


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

it doesn't work....no women come runnning after me as shown in adverts..bit misleading... :whistling: ..


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I use some brand called addiction, smells lovely!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lnyx is overpriced p1ss. The anti-persp is a load of balls. Doesnt work.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i agree not into lynx

i use gillette


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Right Guard all the way.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

denholm blue said:


> Nidge ive had a itch problem for ages,might be lynx with me to,never thought of it being the cause but going to fxck it off now,what did you change to??????


I changed to Mitchum mate it all cleared up within a week. when I shower I use Sanex shower cream.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't stand Lynx.

Itchy red pits is what it gives me :cursing:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Lmao at this. Lynx is for 14 year boys.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nidge said:


> I changed to Mitchum mate it all cleared up within a week. when I shower I use Sanex shower cream.


get yourself the sanex roll ons for a quid in tescos nidge. best anti-p i ever had.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought lynx was just for b.o. ridden teenagers who can't be ****d to wash???


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

lambert said:


> get yourself the sanex roll ons for a quid in tescos nidge. best anti-p i ever had.


Might give them a whirl mate, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Lynx: because some women aren't worth showering for.


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I find lynx irritating too so use the new Dove for men stuff, the blue one and deffo does the job


Great shout mate bought this today and its the biz. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Gsedge1 said:


> Sex Panther.
> 
> It's illegal in 9 countries and made with bits of real Panther so you know it's good.
> 
> Also, studies show that 60% of the time, it works every time.


Ha ha lmfao, havn't watched this for ages - the mrs is out so I'm gonna put it on right now! :beer:


----------

